# Beamswork LED 24" Review



## Lindy (28 Jan 2013)

Hi, there is a review already started by another member but they have never finished it and let people know what grows and what doesn't so here goes! (appologise for spelling)
 Most mosses have done well; spikey, taiwan and especially fissidans fontanus. Mini pelia and standard pelia, java fern. Hydrocotyle tripartita, Rotala green and Heteranthera Zosterifolia are all growing although slowly.
Substrate-stuff like kitty litter
Co2-yes
Ferts- EI
I don't think this light should be discounted because it is a cheap import! Great light unless you want super fast growth..


----------



## markj (22 Feb 2013)

Hi there i just started a planted tank and i have a 24 inch beamswork unit what do you think of them 
cheers mark


----------



## nduli (22 Feb 2013)

I'd be interested too. Possible option for my tanks.


----------



## Lindy (21 Aug 2013)

This unit has also grown very healthy  Lilaeopsis Mauritiana, Sagittaria Platyphylla and vallis americana'mini twister.


----------



## PedroB (6 Jun 2014)

Hi, sorry to dig up this thread.

Can you tell me what is the size of the tank where you have this light? Also, what kind of leds does it have, the 0.2W or the 3W?

I bought the 16x3W version for a 128L (80x40x40cm) and I'm afraid it wont be enough. Thank you


----------



## Lindy (7 Jun 2014)

It is on a 60cm tank and is 0.2w leds

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (7 Jun 2014)

I would recommend buying a unit the same length as the tank. Mine is low tech and has also grown Montecarlo. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

